# Living in Mexico on a tourist visa how can I change that to a resident visa



## chaparra13 (Aug 22, 2013)

My husband who is a mexican national and I moved to his home town of Santa Catarina Coatepec, Puebla in December of last year. I traveled home in May to visit my family and also cuz my tourist visa was going to expire. I would like to apply for a resident visa but I dont know how to start. Before moving here I check with the Mexican consulate in New York but they told me that I had to do I here. I think the laws have changed since I asked last June. Im not planing on going home to next year till my sons graduation from high school so I need to know what I can do from here.

Also if I do happen to over stay my visa can I still travel from state to state in mexico on a plane?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

First: Do not overstay your tourist permit. It is not a visa.
Now: Go to INM with your FMM tourist permit, marriage certificate and other ID, plus your husband and his ID. They will tell you the details of what you must do to apply for a visa as the wife of a Mexican national. Do this in time to apply at least 30 days before your permit is to expire.


----------



## chaparra13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Thank you so much, Ive got other people saying on other forums that it doesnt matter if Im married to a mexican national it wont help.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

chaparra13: :welcome: to the Mexico Forum!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

chaparra13 said:


> Thank you so much, Ive got other people saying on other forums that it doesnt matter if Im married to a mexican national it wont help.


Those people can not grant you a visa. Only INM can. Talk to them.


----------



## chaparra13 (Aug 22, 2013)

I definitely will need to find one in Puebla , I know there is one in Puebla, Puebla but I am hoping there is one closer to Izucar De Matamoros in puebla.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

I have heard good things about migration in Puebla, Puebla, don't sweat the small stuff.
As long as your current tourist card is valid, all is well. Go to migration in Puebla and ask what exactly you need. Go home and collect all that they desire. 
Go back at this point, or when your permission is getting down to a couple weeks, and start the process. As long as you have started the process, even if there are papers that are not up to their standards, you are legal. From that point, when you submit your papers, you are legally in Mexico. you may need to have translations done or more documentation but all that time you are legal in Mexico.
Until they stamp " Denied" on your request, you are fine. 
it is not a game and they are no one's fool. As long as you honestly work hard and present paperwork required...even if it takes a bit of time.... your are golden. Mexico has made a point, by passing these laws, to try and keep families together. You need to do your part.


----------



## chaparra13 (Aug 22, 2013)

So does that mean when I put my papers in that I can fly to cancun to visit my family In December? would I need any special paper from INM to get on the plane?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Once your application is in process (en tramite) with INM, they will have given you a paper with a website, your account number, etc. to indicate that you are en tramite. With that, and your passport, you can travel anywhere within Mexico, but not outside of Mexico. That would require a different kind of special permission and would only grant a limited time outside of Mexico.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Once your application is in process (en tramite) with INM, they will have given you a paper with a website, your account number, etc. to indicate that you are en tramite. With that, and your passport, you can travel anywhere within Mexico, but not outside of Mexico. That would require a different kind of special permission and would only grant a limited time outside of Mexico.


And it isn't free. I think it costs somewhere around $300 MN.


----------



## chaparra13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Am I en tramite after the first visit or is it when I hand in all the correct paper?


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

I would guess, when they accept your paper work and begin the process. They may require more documents as the process goes forward. If they hand you back the documents you offered, that is a clue that you need to do more work and the process is NOT in process.
you will have no doubt when this happens. Besides your husband's credentials you will need a wedding license and probably a birth certificate just get get the ball rolling. 
Go to the office, find out the requirements they desire and it sure will not hurt to try and begin a friendly relationship with the office workers. Learn their first names. Be positive, smile, be patient and calm. You will be doing business with these people until you (if you care to) obtain your citizenship.


----------

